# getting our first lgd



## Tiffany (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello im new to this forum but wanted to show of our cute pup. and also this is our first lgd pup she is a Anatolian/ Pyrenees mix. I will be picking her up in 2 weeks and im so excited to get her. Ive spent a good yr reading and learning about training. So i think im as ready as ever.  I do have 1 question about feeding. I read puppy food is not the best. So i went and got a adult large bred dog food by Diamond Naturals. I plan to mix goat milk into her feed since i will be having extra. Should i watch how much to give her? I dont want her protein to go to high but i was thinking goat milk will be good for her growth and bones. But could give her almost a qt a day. Once i get her im sure ill have more questions lol


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 22, 2014)

Congratulations on the new pup.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh soo cute. She looks perfect.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 22, 2014)

I know that you don't want to give too much protein too fast to large breed puppies. I think it causes them to shoot up leading to bone "deformities" like bowed legs.---Not 100% on that though. It's been quite a while since we have had a XL breed puppy.

@Southern by choice should be able to tell more.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 22, 2014)

Precious puppy. You will love this dog like you have loved no other dog. I have a GP and she is the best! Welcome to BYH!!


----------

